# Help on Big Uglies



## Saltwater Jack (Jun 27, 2006)

Looking for some drive in locations to target large Black Drum in the next couple of months in the Galvestion/Surf Side area. I fish long rods for Bull Reds in the fall but have never targeted the large Black Drum. Any assistance will be appreciated. Also need info on bait and where to obtain it. Thanks!!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Texas City Dike, Surfside Jetty, North Galveston Jetty, Seawolf Park. Live crab is the best bait. Half them, if real large 1/4 them.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Get Live crabs at Fiesta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

They told you all my secret spots.
Join Drum-Master's 2022 and fish with other great fishermen to learn more and hear where they go.


----------



## Judebaclig (Jan 28, 2019)

Remember to buy fresh gulf shrimp. I always bring live, and use the weakest for drums.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Whole blue crab is the best. Cutting a whole crab into clean 1/4 chunks is not easy with a knife. But with a small pair of rose bush shearing clippers, you will easily cut a whole crab into quarters like it was a piece of paper. A very large circle hook is the ticket to hold these large chunks and ensure a mouth hookset and subsequent easier release. 

PSA…They are on their spawning run in the early spring and consider being mindful handling those giant spawning mammas, how long you keep her out of the water without oxygen, etc. Big Uglies are horrible table fare. They are a mess to handle and they stink. Pick one up and hold it up for pics will leave a mark and a stench on your clothes. Bring extra rags for the hands.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Crab is king, but a big ole just killed shrimp is pretty good for them as well.
I go big and bait the whole crab minus the legs and carapace. I like to fight those semi truck big uglies.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Best luck I’ve ever had catching big uglies is to fish for big trout on the edge of deep water… it never fails.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Try crawfish for bait 
Put big crawfish on 8/0 hook and step on it just to barely crush it !!! Just dont tell no one about this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

troutalex33 said:


> Try crawfish for bait
> Put big crawfish on 8/0 hook and step on it just to barely crush it !!! Just dont tell no one about this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've heard of using crawfish, but never tried it.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Another bait I do good with is sealice (mantis shrimp) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltwater Jack (Jun 27, 2006)

Thx for the responses. Much appreciated.


----------

